# I was SO Embarrassed!!! (Thanks to Olive)



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

It wasn't too hot today and wasn't too terribly cold either. It was a nice partially cloudy day and probably the last nice one before it gets cold here so I decided to take Olive my hairless rat out on some errands. 

I put her harness and leash on and being one who always like to observe the world from a comfy hiding spot, she hid in my hoodie and moved around between my shirt and hoodie and sometimes under my shirt. 

Someone spotted her sitting on my shoulder peeking out the side of my hood as I was walking through the Petsmart parking lot and stopped to ask about her. After some small talk about Olive and rats in general, I got to explaining how she is litter trained and won't pee or poop anywhere but her litterbox. (I'm very proud of that.) At that point, the person decided to tell me their name and went to shake my hand.

I put my hand out to shake theirs and low and behold... 3 little rat poops rolled out of my hoodie sleeve. Yeah, REALLY well litter trained. Olive sure made a liar out of me. The person didn't say anything but I know she saw it. 

Thanks Olive. I can't take you anywhere, can I?


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness! That's really unfortunate but hilarious all the same lol. I always go on and on about how lovable my boy Duke is and how he just snuggles up for attention and I bring him out to meet someone and he wants nothing to do with either of us! Or I too will comment on how they are litter trained and Duke will do his weird habit of putting the wrong half of his body in the box to go. It's like they know exactly what we DONT want them to do at the perfect times =DD


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> Or I too will comment on how they are litter trained and Duke will do his weird habit of putting the wrong half of his body in the box to go. It's like they know exactly what we DONT want them to do at the perfect times =DD


Hahahahaha that sounds hilariously cute!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> Oh my goodness! That's really unfortunate but hilarious all the same lol. I always go on and on about how lovable my boy Duke is and how he just snuggles up for attention and I bring him out to meet someone and he wants nothing to do with either of us! Or I too will comment on how they are litter trained and Duke will do his weird habit of putting the wrong half of his body in the box to go. It's like they know exactly what we DONT want them to do at the perfect times =DD


I know right, they turn into wild rats as soon as you bring an unfamiliar person in the house, hiding in the shadows and quickly dashing across the room. I had my neighbours 10-ish year old grand daughter come over wanting to play with my rats, but they wanted none if it. Merry dashed for the windowsill, The girl opens the blinds and then pats her. Merry just sits there with the most unImpressed look ever. If she could talk she would say "how dare you wake me up in the middle of the day and let this high pitched voiced, half sized human touch me"


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually.... Max peed right on the girl behind the cosmetics counter... Oh yea... that's embarrassing... It had snowed outside and it was bitter cold, so we didn't put her down to potty before we went into the store... and I guess Max thought it was a better idea to pee on someone else than to pee on us... Luckily the girl had small animals of her own and just went to wash her blouse in the ladies room... I suppose it could have somehow been worse, but it's a good reminder to always let your rats go potty in the parking lot before you go into the store.


----------

